# Nairn oat-cakes



## Newtothis (Sep 21, 2011)

I printed out a copy of the foods in the low; medium and high GI. I've replaced the rice-cakes I bought with a box of Nairn oat-cakes. Are these ok with a lot of you and what toppings do you have; I'd like to have some for lunch as opposed to my usual salad/fish but don't want something dry or not filling so that I snack in the afternoon. 

Also, noodles come under low gi - I had some tonight and pre-dinner was under 5; 1 hour later 7.3; 2hrs later 7.5. I wouldn't have to test again would I? 

Sorry to keep posting - I'm not trying to break any records x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

Hehe! You've got a long way to go before you catch up with some of us! 

I occasionally have Nairn's oat cakes with cottage cheese - I sometimes have the cottage cheese with pineapple, definitely not dry and a light, refreshing meal. 

I would say that, since you were pretty steady over 1 and 2 hours there wouldn't be any need for a further test. Uusally it is food that is high in fat - pizza, pastries etc. that produce a late spike.


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! You've got a long way to go before you catch up with some of us!
> 
> I occasionally have Nairn's oat cakes with cottage cheese - I sometimes have the cottage cheese with pineapple, definitely not dry and a light, refreshing meal.
> 
> I would say that, since you were pretty steady over 1 and 2 hours there wouldn't be any need for a further test. Uusally it is food that is high in fat - pizza, pastries etc. that produce a late spike.



Thank you - that's reassuring. The nairn oat cakes come in little packs; but can you eat a full pack throughout the day - I bought the rough oat cakes (taste a little salty for me - probably because I no longer have salt...). Just had granola with low fat natural yoghurt (tesco) for breakfast; going to test 2hrs after to see what my reading is; its currently 5.8. Fingers crossed. Amanda x


----------



## Mark T (Sep 22, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thank you - that's reassuring. The nairn oat cakes come in little packs; but can you eat a full pack throughout the day - I bought the rough oat cakes (taste a little salty for me - probably because I no longer have salt...). Just had granola with low fat natural yoghurt (tesco) for breakfast; going to test 2hrs after to see what my reading is; its currently 5.8. Fingers crossed. Amanda x


Ah, Nairns Cardboard cakes 

I did try them with low fat cheese spread but I got slightly bored with them.  I've replaced then with Nairns Oat Biscuits instead.  Not so Low GI, but as long as I moderate them it doesn't seem to be bad for me.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2011)

I've currently got a pack of the cheese oatcakes in along with some Pie Angloys cheese (verrrry bad for me fat-wise .... but it's been months since I'd had any cheese).

I think the good thing about the oatcakes is that they're wrapped in groups of six which provides a natural 'portion' for me. Otherwise I might just nosh my way through the lot in one go!

I hope your 2hr reading is a good 'un.

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2011)

Nairn oat cakes are nice, I always want something with them. A slice of tomato, and cucumber is nice and sometimes cheese and tomato or cheese and cucumber for variety.

Also please don't worry about keep posting. It is only by posting and asking questions that we find out. Sometimes people are too shy to ask, so you are helping those folks too.


----------



## David H (Sep 22, 2011)

Try them with 

1. cottage cheese or low fat cream cheese with chives and smoked salmon.

2. crunchy peanut butter.

3. buttered with ham, cheese and english mustard

4. buttered with sliced banana.

5. buttered with Jam (no added sugar variety)


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 22, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I've currently got a pack of the cheese oatcakes in along with some Pie Angloys cheese (verrrry bad for me fat-wise .... but it's been months since I'd had any cheese).
> 
> I think the good thing about the oatcakes is that they're wrapped in groups of six which provides a natural 'portion' for me. Otherwise I might just nosh my way through the lot in one go!
> 
> ...



Hi Andy, well my 1hr reading isn't so good; 9.3. Will re-test at ten past 9; which is the 2hrs since the granola and natural yoghurt. If it goes down to under 8.5 does that mean I can have it on occassion or does the high spike 1 hour later rule it out..... Amanda x 

P.S. I am confused about how to take accurate readings and putting them in my diet. I'm ok with egg-noodles (yipee) and can tolerate poached egg on toast.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Andy, well my 1hr reading isn't so good; 9.3. Will re-test at ten past 9; which is the 2hrs since the granola and natural yoghurt. If it goes down to under 8.5 does that mean I can have it on occassion or does the high spike 1 hour later rule it out..... Amanda x
> 
> P.S. I am confused about how to take accurate readings and putting them in my diet. I'm ok with egg-noodles (yipee) and can tolerate poached egg on toast.



Others may disagree, but my view is that anything under 10mmol/L at 1hr is fine. That 9.3 is actually only 0.3 above the 'maximum' for a 2hr test.

I'd say that granola and natural yoghurt is definitely Ok for you.

Andy


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2011)

I have them with some kind of cheese usually. Cottage cheese with a couple of sliced green grapes is nice, or cottage cheese and cooked shrimp for a savoury option. A little bit of spring onion chopped in with the cheese is good too. Sometimes I go mad and have them with some home made chunky guacamole. 

Oatmeal is one thing that doesn't seem to send my numbers through the roof.


----------



## FM001 (Sep 22, 2011)

Aldi do oat cakes which work out much cheaper and just as tasty as Nairns


----------



## Shopaholic (Sep 24, 2011)

Mmmmm - I think I've now got some good ideas as alternatives to my salad everyday for lunch. Will be good to alternate with oatcakes and cottage cheese with some vege toppings like cucumber and/or tomato, just to give me some variety.

Thanks for the ideas. I was worried I might get bored and stray off the path!


----------

